# Ein neuer Teichfan....



## Dumani (30. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, kurz zu mir, bin der Dumani aus Krefeld, ja, und habe mir grad meinen Teich angelegt.

Angefangen hat´s eigentl. damit einen kleinen Becken mit Seerosen zu haben. Kurze Hand zum Baumarkt, Becken, Pflanzen und zwei Goldi´s gekauft.

Anschl. machte ich somit tägl. neue schöne Beobachtungen, sodaß ich es vergrößern musste. Bei Recherchen stieß ich immer wieder auf dieses Forum welches mir gute Erfahrungen Euer bescherte. Danke hierbei allen aktiven und hilfsbereiten Usern.

Nun denn, also machte ich mich auf die Arbeit. Es entstand ein Hochteich in den Massen von 1,30 x 1,60 und einer Tiefe von 1,10.

Mittlerweile ist es schön bepflanzt, und das war mir ganz wichtig, gut eingefahren. Angeschlossen ist eine Förderpumpe und einen mit UVC bestückten Filter.

Es finden darin im Moment 2 superschöne Goldschleien (für sie musste ich sogar 150KM fahren ) und drei kleine Goldfische Platz. Sie werden auch fat jeden Abend genußvoll zugefüttert. Ja, das mögen sie.

Möchte sehr gerne auch die kleinen __ Moderlieschen haben. Da diese Schwarmfische sind sollen es ca. 11 Stk. werden. Jetzt meine Frage an Euch Experten dazu: 

Dürfte das in jegl. Art und Weise ein Problem was Besatz und Größe angeht stellen?

Vielen Dank im voraus, Dumani


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo Dumani,
erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.
Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Fischbesatz,
die 11 __ Moderlieschen wären nicht unbedingt ein Problem, da könntest Du auch 30 - 40 im 
Teich haben ( was mit Sicherheit in 1 - 2 Jahren später der Fall wäre).
Ich hab da eher bedenken bei Deinen 3 Goldfischen, dass die sich noch stark vermehren.
Ich weiss Goldfische sind der meistgeliebte und verbreiteste Fisch in den Teichen - ich persönlich mag sie nicht, in meinen Augen machen sie die die meisten Schwierigkeiten in Punkto Wasserqualität und Unterwasserpflanzen, da sie am Boden gründeln und gerne UW Pflanzen fressen.
Also mein Tip wäre Goldfische raus und dafür ML rein.
LG Markus


----------



## pema (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo Dumani,

auch ohne Fachmann zu sein, kann ich dir schon jetzt sagen, dass dein jetziger Besatz nicht zu deiner Teichgröße passt.

Schleien brauchen Platz. (eigentlich braucht jeder Fisch Platz:smoki) Etwas mehr als 2000L und einen so kleinen Schwimmraum für Fische, die immerhin 40cm groß werden...??

Deine Goldfische werden sich bestimmt auch gut vermehren (vielleicht hast du Glück und die Schleien fressen einen großen Teil des Nachwuchses). 

Und jetzt noch einen Schwarm von __ Moderlieschen

Du hättest mit denen anfangen sollen ... und den Rest weglassen sollen. Dann hätte es vielleicht gepasst. 

petra


----------



## Dumani (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo Markus,

Mensch, durch Dich bzw. eines Video´s von Dir wo sie so raushüpfen um nach __ Fliegen zu schnappen, bin ich erst auf __ Moderlieschen aufmerksam geworden. Der Moderlieschenking .

Okay, also meinst Du 11Stk. von ihnen wäre bei meinem Teich, ich mein da iss ja noch nicht wirklich was drin, aber denke halt auch ans Wachstum deren, kein Problem werden. Gut, das höre ich wirklich sehr gern . Ich mag sie nämlich haben, aber kriegen tue ich sie wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Zumindest hatten Händler in meiner Gegend keine mehr  . 
Naja, Vorfreude ist doch die größte Freude.

Ist es denn nicht so, dass wenn die Goldi´s Nachwuchs bekommen sollten, dies aufgrund der Wohlfühlverhältnisse ensteht? Sozusagen Platz ist da, also kann Baby kommen?

@Petra, Hallo Petra, ja was meine Goldschleien betrifft, magste vllt. Recht haben, aber ohne diese hätte ich keinen Teich und noch größer ging er nicht. Fall´s doch der Fall sein sollte, dass sich meine Schleien unwohl fühlen werden, werde ich irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass sie in einen großen Teich kommen. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Im Moment geht´s denen echt prächtig . Zum Glück.


Gruss, Dumani


----------



## pema (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo Dumani,

vermehren sich Schweine, Rinder, Hühner, Puten etc. in Massentierhaltung auch nur deshalb, weil sie sich wohlfühlen?
Nein. Und bei Fischen ist es genauso. D.h. deine Goldis werden sich solange vermehren, bis eine Erkrankung, der durch die schlechten Haltungsbedingungen geschwächten Tiere, den Bestand drastisch reduzieren wird.

Deine Schleien werden auch nicht rufen:"hol uns hier raus, wir wollen 20.000L und nicht 2000L !" 

Und bei dem, was Markus geschrieben hat, hast du einen wichtigen Teil wohl nicht lesen wollen: nämlich das die __ Moderlieschen STATT der Goldfische reinsollten. Das war jetzt nicht die Absegnung all deiner Vorstellungen von artgerechter Tierhaltung.
Warte einfach mal ab, wie es im nächsten Frühling aussieht, vielleicht bist du dann auch schon anderer Meinung.

petra


----------



## Jan42 (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo , 

bei einem Teichvolumen von 2000 Liter und 4 Goldis mußt Du in spätestens 2 Jahren mindestens 10 l Öl in den Teich kippen , damit die Fische aneinander vorbei rutschen können , denn Platz zum schwimmen wird dann keiner mehr vorhanden sein . Wenn Du die Beiträge hier im Forum richtig gelesen hättest , dann wüsstest Du auch , das sich einige User __ Raubfische in den Teich setzen um den Nachwuchs der Goldis nicht Überhand nehmen zu lassen .

mfg Jan


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo Dumani,
wie bereits auch Petra und Jan es nochmals beschrieben haben, über kurz oder lang
sprich spätestens in 2 Jahren wirst Du feststellen dass sich Goldfische rasant vermehren.
Dann noch ein strenger Winter 1, 2 Wochen länger eine geschlossene Eisdecke und
schon tritt der Supergau ein.
Hier im Forum gibts genügend Thread, die lauten Hilfe alle Fische nach dem Winter tot.
Genau vor so einer Erfahrung wollen wir Dich bewahren.
Klar kann man in einem 2000 L Teich 3 Goldfische halten auch 5 oder 10 aber diese
vermehren sich rasant. und in einem Jahr ist Dein Teich zu klein.
Auf Deine Schleien bin ich gar nicht eingegangen - die sind auf Dauer bei der Teichgrösse
auch nicht geeignet.
Wie schon von Petra beschrieben, können sich die Fische nicht beschweren, dass es ihnen
zu eng ist, lediglich durch Krankheiten machen sie auf sich aufmerksam.
Momentan mag das mit dem Besatz ja noch funktionieren aber nächstes Jahr schaut
das schon ganz anders aus.
Wir wollen Dir ja nichts vermiesen, aber Du sollst ja auch lange Freude an Deinem Teich haben.
Wie gesagt dauerhaft sind bei Deinem Volumen nur __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen oder
Bitterlinge mit Teichmuscheln geeignet und glaube mir, wenn Du mal die ML im Teich
hast und diese auch noch durch sauberes Wasser sehen kannst, dann willst Du gar keine
anderen Fische mehr.
Ich könnte bei meinen 16 m³ durchaus andere Fische noch einsetzen.
Aber warum sollte ich ? Da hol ich mir höchstens neue Probleme in den Teich und
andere Tierarten wie __ Frösche oder __ Molche verschwinden.
LG Markus


----------



## Dumani (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen lieben Dank für Eure offenen Worte .

Bin gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickeln wird. Im schlimmsten Falle werd ich über eine fast unmögliche Vergrößerung nachdenken müssen.

Aller Anfang ist eben schwer.

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ich mir nur mal so einige Teiche anschaue die nur nen Becken von ner Tiefe von 60-80cm haben und vllt. 1000L Volumen. Darin leben dann seit Jahren 20-30 Koi´s. Weiß ich manchmal auch nimmer was richtig und falsch ist. Ganz ehrlich. Klar kann man es mit "nicht artgerecht" abstempeln, aber teilw. sind diese Teiche schon 10 Jahre alt. Da müssten doch die Fische längst eingegangen sein, oder.

Gruss, Dumani


----------



## Jan42 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

also wenn man mal davon ausgeht , das ein Koi mindestens 1000 l ( mehr wäre natürlich besser ) für sich alleine haben sollte und die Länge des Raumes zum frei schwimmen min. 3m betragen sollte , würde ich in eine " Pfütze " mit 1000l maximal 10 __ Moderlieschen einsetzen , aber nicht mehr ( jedenfalls nicht mehr Fische ) . Das ganze dann noch ein wenig mit Pflanzen ( im und am Wasser ) dekorieren , evtl. filtern und fertig 

mfg Jan


----------



## Bad Girl (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Wir haben 17000l und nur 1 Koi und noch ein paar Goldies. Aber es kommen auch keinen neuen mehr rein. Im Gegenteil gegen den eventuellen "Babyboom" ist ein Sonnenbarsch eingezogen.
Lediglich in die kleinen Nebenteiche werden im Frühjahr je ein Schwarm von 10 __ Moderlieschen einziehen.
Wie würde es dir gehen, wenn du mit 100 Personen in einen 20 Qm Raum gesperrt würdest? So fühlen sich deine Fische irgendwann, wenn sie ordentlich Babys fabrizieren.
Wir schreiben dir nichts vor sondern wollen dich nur vor dem Supergau bewahren.
Letztendlich musst du deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Es wäre nur schade wenn deine Fische unter den schlechten Erfahrungen oder Misserfolgen leiden müssten.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*



Dumani schrieb:


> Becken von ner Tiefe von 60-80cm haben und vllt. 1000L Volumen. Darin leben dann seit Jahren 20-30 Koi´s. Weiß ich manchmal auch nimmer was richtig und falsch ist. Ganz ehrlich. Klar kann man es mit "nicht artgerecht" abstempeln, aber teilw. sind diese Teiche schon 10 Jahre alt. Da müssten doch die Fische längst eingegangen sein, oder.



Hallo Dumani, 
das ist aber doch jetzt frei erfunden ?   Oder gibt es so einen Teich mit den beschriebenen Daten wirklich in dem seit 10 Jahren die selben 20-30 Koi schwimmen  ? Hast Du mal den Link zu so einem Teich ? 
Oder ist da eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Bad Girl (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Den würd ich aber auch gern sehen


----------



## Jan42 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

wenn ich an den Plastikteich meiner Ex - Schwägerin denke , dann könnte das ungefähr hinkommen ... ca.1200 l und mindestens 20 Fische , wovon 4 Koi waren und der Rest Goldis ... das Rohr vom BA war auch schon voll Fisch und im Winter gabs Koi am Stiel ( eingefroren ) ... es gibt garantiert noch mehr solche Fälle - einfach nur grausam 

mfg Jan


----------



## Dumani (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Hallo zusammen,

nein, das mit dem Becken ist nicht frei erfunden oder Wunsch des Vaters. Habe Besuch gehabt die natürl. auch meinen Teich bewunderten oder begutachteten und ihn für schön hielten. Naja, jedenfalls sahen sie halt kaum einen der Fischies. Daraufhin kam die Frage wo und wieviele es denn wären. Als sie dann die Anzahl und meine Vorstellung von artgerechter Haltung hörten, ja, da waren sie sichtlich sogar empört. Konnten sie gar nicht nachvollziehen, den der besagte Nachbar hat ja seit Jahren n'Becken der wesentl. kleiner ist, aber dafür gefüllt mit Fischen umd selbst über all die Jahre auch keine Probleme mit überwintern hat. Konnte es kaum selbst fassen und bat um ein Bild und siehe da, es stimmt. 

Da fragt man sich schon so, ob alles das was ich und natürl. auch Ihr meint, seine Richtigkeit hat, oder man es einfach nur mit der Vorsicht übertreibt. Jedenfalls nehme ich jeden Rat Euer dankend an. Aber es geht definitiv eben auch anders, habe ich den anschein. Da will ich natürl. nicht hin und habe es dafür auch nicht gebaut.

Gruss, Dumani


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Da würd ich mal ein Bild von dem Teich sehen. 
Denn, die Geschichte glaub ich nicht 
20- 30 Koi ueber 10 Jahre in 1000 liter Wasser funktioniert definitiv nicht. 
Nicht mit der besten Technik und nicht mit viel Glück. 
Denn das hiesse ja, das ein Koi den Platz von ca. 3 normalen Putzeimern hätte, das hiesse, weiter das der Platz im Winter auf einen Piutzeimer je Koi schrumpft wenn sich alle im Winter im unteren drittel aufhalten. 
Wenn Du Dir einen ausgewachsenen Koi (und nach 10 Jahren sind die ja so ziemlich ausgewachsen) vorstellst werden diese Daten auch für Dich sicher unglaubwürdig. Aber viele haben echte Schwierigkeiten das Volumen des Teiches zu berechnen. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Den Teich und Bilder von den Fischen möcht ich sehen. Das das mit den Daten funktioniert halte ich nach wie vor für Seemannsgarn oder Anglerlatein. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Dumani (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichfan....*

Ich werd sehen was sich da machen lässt, Wuzzel.

Gruss, Dumani


----------

